# Arabic Tutor in Cairo?



## Newgirl

Hi

I have just moved to New Cairo. I am looking for a (preferably female) Arabic tutor that charges reasonable prices? I want to learn quickly so I am happy for intensive lessons. 

Can anyone recommend an Arabic tutor to me?

Thanks for your help


----------



## MaidenScotland

Newgirl, there are courses for Arabic at the British Counsel inEl Agouza, that way you would be learning and meeting new friends.


----------



## Beatle

I would suggest that you either look at doing language classes at one of the many language schools in Cairo or arrange private language classes through the language school


----------



## Newgirl

Thank you for the advice I will look into the BC and language schools


----------



## Beatle

Hi 

I am not sure where you are based. There are a couple of good language schools in Mohandiseen. Quite a few of my friends have also taken private tuition at the following language school which is on Midan Tahrir: Arabic programs 2008. I have been told that the tuition there is cheaper than the language school I went to in Mohandiseen and that the standard is good. I have subsequently given the details to other people who have been pleased with the tuition.

Hope that helps.


----------



## khater

fajr school in dokki near mesa7a square is very ncie one,has female teachers its much better than kalimat(mohandesin)as it offers pvt classes but at the school i eman just u and the teacher,herd about other classes at american university and centre cultrual d francaise in down town


----------



## stahlblu

Newgirl said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just moved to New Cairo. I am looking for a (preferably female) Arabic tutor that charges reasonable prices? I want to learn quickly so I am happy for intensive lessons.
> 
> Can anyone recommend an Arabic tutor to me?
> 
> Thanks for your help


First of all arabic isnt quick nor is it easy,,, I have been studying for six years and stilldont speak properly... I am not saying give up however. there is many people on craigslist that are offering tutoring service. 

However AUC also offers arabic classes which will probably be the best way to go. I am now studying on my own and you can buy a couple course books at Adams bookstore in Maadi Mall I am learning better from this colliquial arabic books then anyone else. and also watch alot of arabic tv lol


----------



## khater

some of my friends went and stayed for few weeks in upper egypt or small villages or cities in delta where few people speak english and believe me i noticed huge improvemnet in their arabic when they came back to cairo,if ur up to the adventure u can try it


----------



## stahlblu

ye we dont suggest anyone going to upper egypt alone and staying. Never do that... I wouldnt and my husband has family that live in a village and his family is the head of the village and i wouldnt say go for it... bad idea. anyway... just stay constant and use it more then english and you will catch on pretty quick bieng in USA and learning arabic was hard because i had one or two friends that are exgyptian or arab and seen them once a week.

anway dont go to upper egypt they are nice people but not the place to go by yourself....


----------



## stahlblu

khater said:


> some of my friends went and stayed for few weeks in upper egypt or small villages or cities in delta where few people speak english and believe me i noticed huge improvemnet in their arabic when they came back to cairo,if ur up to the adventure u can try it


Hi i wanted to make sure you know that upper egypt is NO where near the delta. it is in the opposite direction past giza south and west and then below 15th of May.... upper is southern egypt and no one should go there alone unless it is to luxor and aswan and then I would still say take someone with you that speak colliquial arabic...

learning in a college or classes is not going to teach you except how to speak proper arabic and everyone will understand you but you will understand no one @ beginner of post.


----------



## EgyptianTraveller

Here is my 2 cents worth!
Upper Egypt is not a 'no go' area, but it does have issues with security, who are very concerned over any thing happening on their patch.
If you're interested in such a thing it is fine with an organisation that do placements in such places. I know of people in Assuit, Minya, Al Quossia, Beni Suef etc. with no trouble at all. Going it alone is probably not feasible. I lived in Upper Egypt for 6 years - and loved it!

Arabic Study
British Council does NOT offer Arabic, and hasn't done for years.
I'd try for an organised course at first - there are plenty of good places! I studied at the ETC in Maadi many years ago. It was small and cheap, yet professional! Once you have the basics, I think it is more easy to work alone, with Egyptian friends or books. But beware - most Egyptian friends will want to practice their English! So you need someone with no English, but still want a foreign friend. Hard to find!!!

Good Luck


----------



## stahlblu

I tend to agree with the poster above on most of everything except gong to upper egypt as a single female is not Okay under any circumstance ALONE! I would suggest a young man go either. People are nice here but they will take advantage of you just like any person could from anywhere. There are more crooked people here then straight. I only know cause my husband who is egyptian comes from a village just outside of Giza! his grandfather was the Cheif there and now his family is the government there. I have met them all and I wouldnt by any of his family that live in side cairo ever be allowed to go there without them or my husband because people are just different. Culture is just different. Ways of thinking are just different. A girl out by themselves is considered a ****ty Girl who is asking for rape etc... it is culture that is deep rooted from many years ago.

I am not saying that it isnt a wrong way to think but... a young female traveling alone especially a foriegners is easy to be taken advantage of.... and you will see the first time you go to the museum or the pyramids or the citadel... while egyptians pay 3-5 pounds foriengers pay 90-400le depending on where you are. I am married to an egyptian and can throw a tantrum and I get in free because I am considered Egyptian however many things in this country arent fair and or equal from foriegners to egyptians.


----------



## khater

didnt mean goin alone,but some forign students manage to get something like sponsership or exchange with asiut and menya universities


----------



## hend.elhaddad

hi i live in cairo and i can tutor you


----------

